# Sticky  Will recent legal changes mean we can talk about sources?



## ras_oscar

With the recent change in CC laws lifting the limits on US citizen travelers quantities of CCs., is it likely the moderators will reevaluate and/or modify the posting rules governing this forum? :vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero

I don't see why given the embargo is still in place and therfore Cuban products are still illegal to purchase in this country.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

*Forum rules change?*

So far, none of the changes (which may be rolled back once the next president is in office) have a warranted a change in our rules. It is still illegal to mail-order Cuban cigars, therefore it is still against our rules to discuss online sources.


----------

